# menuconfig backspace problem

## xante

When I run menuconfig or run genkernel (which should be the same menuconfig)...I can move around and select/deselect/modulize options, but when I come up to an option that requires me to use the backspace key it doesnt work.  There are some options that say 1024x768 and I would like to change these to 1280x1024, I know I could do it through the .config but thats annoying.  menuconfig is still able to do everything else fine, I can put numbers and letters into the option...and the backspace key doesnt make it lockup or anything. Its weird because this problem just started when I tried to reinstall 2005.0 I havent changed any hardware since the reinstall.

Any Ideas?

----------

## chovy

Where does menuconfig require you to use a backspace key?

I'll try to duplicate this.

----------

## xante

Device Drivers -> Input Device Support -> Horizantal Screen Resolution

                                                                         ->  Vertical Screen Resolution

----------

## xante

Seems to have fixed itself.  Not to sure why it was doing this.

----------

## Moebius

So its impossible to load an alternativ config file (because I can't delete the word .config).

Please Help

----------

